

Nobody Is A Good Speaker When they Start - ojosilva
http://blog.yapcna.org/post/17253936133/nobody-is-a-good-speaker-when-they-start

======
klochner
brian d foy is something of an unique individual - I've run across him in
StackOverflow threads, and inevitably came across his "name style guide":

<http://www252.pair.com/~comdog/style.html>

